# I want one. I want one.



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

But Fay and Mia won't let me have one. Plus, they're like $4,000.

Really amazing animal though.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

OMG, what IS that???? Some sort of cat I know, but more like something that came in off the Savannah! I've never heard or seen anything like it. Beautiful animal. Got ears!!


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

These are domesticated?!?! I think I saw one at the zoo...


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It's a Serval... often people breed them to create a Savannah cat which is a cross between a male Serval cat (wild) and a domestic female cat, from what I understand, usually breed with a Bengal. Often the kittens are stillborn due to birthing complications, and until something like the 5th generation the males are sterile. So there's often a lot more male Savannah in homes, as any females born are kept for breeding - well, until you get to the generations where males can breed, but then they have a lot of domestic blood in them...

Anyway, that's a very beautiful cat! I've meet a Savannah at a cat show before, it looks a lot like that. Their fur is really course.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I may be wrong but is that an Ocelot? Beautiful cat indeed!!!!!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Serval


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Carmel said:


> Their fur is really course.


... yeah, I meant coarse. *sigh*

Digikid, an Ocelot looks like this:


It's a wild animal... as far as I know, it has not been bred with domestic cats.

The Ocicat is a fully domestic breed with spots that has no relation to the wild cat.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah I thought so......the coloration and the size are similar and that is why I thought of a Ocelot.

I have studied cats all my life....never heard of a Serval though.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Do they ever have litterbox problems?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I thought the vid was cute up until she said "Salmonella Kisses". 0_o


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

jusjim said:


> Do they ever have litterbox problems?


 
Yep.

My son has wanted one of these for several years after seeing them both at the zoo and at a big cat rescue place in Arkansas. He and I did a lot of looking and a fair amount of research - enough to know it was way beyond our scope - he still has vague plans for when he owns his own home someday, and can pay the vet bills, and, and, and....

This was an interesting info site on exotics as pets or more accurately private ownership of exotics
Exotic Cats - Exotic Cat Care, and Exotic Cats as Pets


----------



## lashes006 (Apr 23, 2011)

i was interested in this type of cat and started googling them. i found this website:
Savannah Cat Breeders Savannah Cats For Sale Savannah Cat Breeder, ::: A1 Savannahs ::: Savannahs, Bengals & Servals, Savannahs For Sale Savannah Cats For Sale. now i am obsessed and want one!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

My Bengals are FASTIDIOUS about their litter box use. The only problem I have is when they "miss" the sides.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

that is beyond the coolest cat Ive ever seen *looks at her two cats watching her* I mean...my cats are the coolest cats Ive ever seen...but this is a close third >.> yeah


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

Servals are beautiful. I'd love one too - I'd call her Almasi or Lubaya


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> I thought the vid was cute up until she said "Salmonella Kisses". 0_o


Yeah, she has an interesting sense of humor


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I would not buy an exotic cat.... Why would people keep exotic animals as pets anyway?? I rather see one in a wild or at the zoo than a pet.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I think if you have the space, the knowledge and the patience to have something like that it'd be fine. Unfortunately I don't believe MOST of the people who jump into a pet like that do.

This person seems to have done a fine job. The cat looks calm, healthy and happy.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

And PETA would rather you don't have a cat at all.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

PETA would just kill them all. I liked the normal cat in the video, it was like, "Why is this ***hole getting all the chicken?!"


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Only rich people will buy such a cat. Are they endangered anyway?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

No, but there really is a horrible problem in this country with people buying these wild animals and then not knowing how to take care of them. The animals are then crated and abused until they get turned over to a wildlife rescue. No one should own one of these animals unless they are TRAINED and have ACRES for the animal to run.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

They're expensive, I think they'd require a lot of room to be happy but somoene who is good with/understands cats could easily keep one.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

They probably could but the problem is that if you mess up it can do a lot more damage than a house cat.


----------

